# BUZZR Never hurts to ask.



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Any new idea when or if at all will BUZZR TV be added to DISH network?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

BUZZR TV is a channel that is distributed to local stations for OTA broadcast. 

If your local affiliate carries BUZZR then it is up to that affiliate to negotiate with Dish for carriage and Guide data inclusion.

I do not forsee Dish ever carrying BUZZR as an included cable channel because that is not the way the distributor of BUZZR is marketing their product.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well we ares eeing some subchannels carried on DISH full time (Get TV) or part time (Cozi, Laff) so anything is possible but I would not hold my breath.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Are there any ratings numbers for these sub channels? I watch MeTV regularly, and GetTV irregularly, and now Heroes and Icons, but I have to think that most of them eventually get "MASHed out", which is to say that eventually, their baby boomer audience has seen each and every episode of their favorite enough shows that they can recite the punchlines before they are delivered, but there can be no new audience for those old shows, and the audience for the next decade or two of reruns is weaker because even the most successful shows from the 1980s and on simply never had the initial audience shares due to the multiple offerings of cable TV of that era. 

Does anyone still watch Antenna TV? What are it's best shows? Bewitched? George Burns and Gracie Allen? The show where Jimmy Walker plays JJ, or does JJ Walker play Jimmy? 

I have to admit, I still find myself surfing around at 4:00 AM, trying to find another Cisco Kid rerun, but I think they have recently been dropped by everyone.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Is MASHED Out a channel that only plays the show MASH? I wonder if that channel will be popular. 


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Back in the 1990s, MASH stopped sending out its daily C-band backhauls because their subscriber affiliate base was so stable that they just told all of them to make their own videotape libraries. WSBK used to run two episodes a day in the two hour, pre prime-time block, along with Mary and one other strong rerun that would change from year to year. Basically, that show has been bled dry. Similarly, TV Land bled Mannix dry when it ran it for a decade.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

SeaBeagle said:


> Is MASHED Out a channel that only plays the show MASH? I wonder if that channel will be popular.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


M*A*S*H on METV M-F 6-7pm CST (two shows) and Sunday 8:30-9pm CST.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> Back in the 1990s, MASH stopped sending out its daily C-band backhauls because their subscriber affiliate base was so stable that they just told all of them to make their own videotape libraries. WSBK used to run two episodes a day in the two hour, pre prime-time block, along with Mary and one other strong rerun that would change from year to year. Basically, that show has been bled dry. Similarly, TV Land bled Mannix dry when it ran it for a decade.


Probably another reason is 24 hours of MASH is too much for peeps.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> M*A*S*H on METV M-F 6-7pm CST (two shows) and Sunday 8:30-9pm CST.


At least that is not 24 hours like that MASH channel had.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------

